# strang fish caught at river



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i caught a strang looking carp at moscow boat ramp today.it was none like i,ve ever seen before. (39 years of fishing that stretch of river ) it was long and skinny, very very small mouth and had a red tail. its back fin was real long. would this be one of asian carp ?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Could be. A picture would help though!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like it might be a grass carp.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

have no way of taking pitchure, sorry.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you sure it was not a sucker ???


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

it would be the stragest sucker i,ve ever seen. checked out asian carp. the mounth was very different. i don,t know, i,ve never seen a carp like that. its laying on the bank at boat ramp. taking no chances.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

I have been fishing the ohio river now for atleast 34 years and I may be wrong but I would have to say that what it sounds like to me and ive caught only 2 of these but have seen them milling around in the water and that would be the quillback sucker..and certain times of the year like in springtime I have seem them with red tails..maybe look it up and let me know if that was it...


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Gar has it right. I worked one year with the EPA shocking fish in rivers and streams and the Quillback was the one with the long dorsal fin. They like the bigger rivers and run in schools. When youd shock up one you got a bucketfull.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

quill back was my guess


----------



## bigfish44 (Jun 27, 2005)

Look up images of a quill back or a carp sucker, sounds like it might be one of these. If not one of these, then probably some other kind of sucker.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i hope it wasn,t on any endangered list. i,m going to do some studing on problem fish in this area ( asian carp, snake heads ect.,,, ) i didn,t want to release a bad fish, never thought about a endangerd list!!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Boone,

Is the river starting to clear up around Moscow?


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

QB Sucker they can reach impressive size on the Ohio , they give a good fight .


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the pictire of the QB on ODNR website. I have cuaght a couple thsi year on the maumee river during the walleye run. I wasn't sure what they were till i looked up a picture. Cool lookin fish. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ide_default/quillback/tabid/6730/Default.aspx


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

on saturday at freemont we caught a very strange looking carp too. I looked at quaill back pic first( Not it), All silver white belly no marking, the mouth was more in front for the fish and the eyes were more on the sides of the head, I contacted the ondr....


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

joe01, yours sounds more like a grass carp to me.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

you may be right, but I caught grass carp in ponds before.


----------



## bzlgw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

boonecreek's posting sends chills down my spine, let us hope there are no snake head fish found here. Very ugly, aggressive, toothy fish that is capable of breathing air and walk on land. This fish has been found in the Ohio river and the likes and should be dispatched when caught. Do not release back into the water.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

QB dont get very big however there almost indestingwishable(sp?) cousin the river carpsucker gets pretty darn big, over 24in. also if it had a red tail and was skinny(carpsuckers have a humped back) it would have been either a shorthead redhorse or a river redhorse, im guessing a river redhorse, they get quite large up over 30in and they are not very common, so that would be a good shot, i have snaged them this time of year before.

i wouldn't worry about it being one of the invasives or one of the endangered ones, the silver and bighead carps have not been found in the ohio strech of the ohio river to my knowelege, and i haven't seen them above the falls of the ohio. there arn't any snakeheads yet.., there are the occasional phirana, pacu, grass carp, or tilapia. as for the endangered fish there is the blue sucker but if you catch one you will know it, they have a rediculous dorsal fin and they are...blue, like blue jeans. most of the other endangereds we have are all minnows, darters, and madtoms, so you wont likely catch them

looking back on your post it is definantly a redhorse, the description is almost perfect, they have bright red caudal(tail) fins and very small mouths with pointed dorsals


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I would definitely say redhorse sucker. Have caught a few of them in the LMR on night crawlers.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was wondering about sucker as well. He mentioned that it had red on the tail fin. That doesn't really fit the quillback or asian carp.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres another red horse photo, shows the red really well:


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Pics match the description better I am changing my guess to red horse


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

the red hoerse sucker looks right on the one i caught at moscow.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fishknife ; it was muddy and still high, but it always is good enough to fish to me.


----------

